# How Much Muscle Can You Gain?



## mihudmx (Jun 9, 2014)

I've been wondering what does it takes to build 10 kilos of muscles a year? Im training for over 3 years but im looking forward to improve and i set up my new goal to earn 10 kilos of muscles in a year? Its even possible?Using just AAS?


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

mihudmx said:


> I've been wondering what does it takes to build 10 kilos of muscles a year? Im training for over 3 years but im looking forward to improve and i set up my new goal to earn 10 kilos of muscles in a year? Its even possible?Using just AAS?


Well - this time last year I weighed 83kilos at about 13% bodyfat, and now I'm 97kg and 15% - so I reckon that's just over 10 kilos of muscle. At the age of 46/47.

Three courses of gear. Not huge doses either - the most I've gone is 550 test and 375 of deca per week.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

This time last year I was about 63kg and this morning I weighed 74.8... and I'm at least 6-7% leaner than I was... and I'm a girl... and natural... soooooo yes. :thumb:


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Well - this time last year I weighed 83kilos at about 13% bodyfat, and now I'm 97kg and 15% - so I reckon that's just over 10 kilos of muscle. At the age of 46/47.
> 
> Three courses of gear. Not huge doses either - the most I've gone is 550 test and 375 of deca per week.


You have to consider how heavy your talons are though .


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

If you've already made 3 years worth of gains, then another 10kg of pure muscle in a year is a fúcking big ask if you're natty. But yeah, with AAS, very realistic goal.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

I said:


> If you've already made 3 years worth of gains' date=' then another 10kg of pure muscle in a year is a fúcking big ask if you're natty. But yeah, with AAS, very realistic goal.[/quote']
> 
> Good point; from what I've heard/read, after about 2-3 years of big noob gains it's pretty much halved (as a natty)..


----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

I believe this is gonna depend on how close to your limit you're at. If you've started training at a trim 12 stone, added a couple of stone natty over the first couple years added another couple of stone over the next year with aas I think you'll struggle to add another 10kgs over another year unless you're happy to run pretty high doses of aas.

We need some more info


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

kristina said:


> Good point; from what I've heard/read, after about 2-3 years of big noob gains it's pretty much halved (as a natty)..


I gained 10kg in my first year and about 7kg in my second. I was only 16 when I started though, and a late developer, so I'd probably have gained half of that even if I'd not trained.


----------



## mihudmx (Jun 9, 2014)

i started AAS 2 years ago. But there have been ups and downs, this year i competed and it made me realize that i need to improve alot, and im very ambitious. My noob gains were not that impressive , my diet was crap.


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

it can be done, depending how far you've already come.

10kg is a lot of fvcking muscle for 1 year. say if you get 7.5kg next year, then 5kg the year after, then 2.5kg. that 25kg of muscle in 4 years!!!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

kristina said:


> Good point; from what I've heard/read, after about 2-3 years of big noob gains it's pretty much halved (as a natty)..


Yeah that's the general concensus, gains tend to gradually slow down over time. I can honestly say, from personal experience, your first 3 months of training has the potential to net more gains than any popular steroid cycle used by an intermediate lifter.


----------



## infraredline (Mar 20, 2014)

kristina said:


> Good point; from what I've heard/read, after about 2-3 years of big noob gains it's pretty much halved (as a natty)..


More then halved, as a natty you should be overly grateful for 5 clean pounds a year


----------



## hardmadegains (Mar 28, 2014)

Agreed noob gains are amazing the first 6 months I started lifting and since then have seen friends do the same is insane!! Is it possible to quit gym and maintain what you have to then re start the noob gains?? I wish!!! Haha


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

First year of training you can gain a lot of lean tissue if things are done right, 10kg a year definitely possible for some although not a guarantee for everyone, and regaining lost muscle mass after a protracted layoff or illness can result in an even faster rate of gain for a shorter time period (10kg regained in six months definitely possible) - but for most people who have been continuously training for a while gains slow down a lot after the first six - eighteen months, and 2-5kg net lean tissue gain a year is realistic for anyone unassisted.


----------

